
CS224n: Natural Language Processing with Deep Learning - jonbaer
http://web.stanford.edu/class/cs224n/reports.html
======
ScottBurson
Poking around from that link, I also found lecture videos from last year's
course:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3FW7Lu3i5Jsnh1rnUwq_...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3FW7Lu3i5Jsnh1rnUwq_TcylNr7EkRe6)

~~~
vumaasha
I am waiting for this year's video to get posted. This year syllabus has been
slightly updated to match the current trend

------
droidist2
I still need to work through CS230 and CS231n.

